# sony dsc-h7 cybershot



## mickster (Feb 11, 2013)

HI! anyone know anything about the sony dsc-h7 cybershot? (lenses available?) is it a good camera? tricks and tips? etc...? thanks!


----------



## SCraig (Feb 11, 2013)

There are no lenses available.  It's a bridge camera and the lens is built onto it, not interchangeable.  I have a DSC-H9 and it's OK, nothing special about it though.


----------

